# Euros with shimano hub not spinning freely



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Recently made my first campy purchase of the new Eurus 2 way fit wheels with Shimano cassette carrier (all purchased through campy). Love them so far but recently noticed that there seems to be an issue with the amount of friction between the axle hub and the cassette carrier assembly. Noticed initially that the wheels would not spin freely and would rapidly wind down to a stop while off the ground. As well when spinning backwards the chain engages, the pedals spin and the chain starts to kink.

I am starting to wonder if the cassette carrier is defective. There is a lot of friction between the hub seal from the cassette carrier and the hub itself. The white rubber seal seems to offer a lot of friction when it is touched up against the hub. With the cassette carrier off the axle rotates smoothly in the hub. Also noticed that there is a wire spring that seemed to be out of alignment on the piece that engages the teeth in the hub.

Anyone have any experience with this that could offer some insight or advice? I am running a Shimano 10 speed group with the Campy Eurus wheels. The cassette carrier and wheels came from Campy.

Thanks.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

My mechanic says it looks to be defective and I will be seeking a warranty claim.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone else seen an issue with this? Cassette is Shimano 10 speed on a Campy Eurus 2 Way Fit wheel?



The cones were loose in the rear wheel when the wheel arrived. I noticed this as there was some lateral play in the rear wheel. This was fixed by adjusting the cone by loosening allen cap screw on the left hand cone adjuster and rotate cone nut to remove slack. The result was that when this adjustment is carried out it is causing the cassette carrier seal to bind against the hub body creating friction between carrier and hub causing the chain to overrun and create slack on the top run of the chain and having the chain drop onto the chain stay. You will especially notice that the wheel does not spin down properly when freewheeling and comes to a stop very quickly.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there friction when the wheel is not in the frame? as in, does tightening the QR seem to make it worse?

W/o seeing it, sounds like a washer is missing somewhere, causing the bearings to bind when loaded.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes there is friction when the wheel is not in the frame. When spinning the cassette assembly it definitely drags.. There is a white seal that appears to be rubbing against the wheel hub. It is as you say, the cassette seems to go just a smidgen too deep into the hub.
If I were to pull the cassette assembly out by about a 1/32-1/16 of an inch she seems to run fine... 

I don't think it has anything to do with the bearings as much as the white seal rubbing against the hub.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I have a Shim FH on my Shamals. I have none of your issues.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Mtbmet, interested in your solution. What is a shim fh and what is its application. Are you running a Shimano cassette on your Shamals?
Thanks.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Short hand for Shimano freehub. And yes, using shimano cassettes


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Mtbmet, PM sent. Thanks for your help.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Look and see if one of pawls on the freehub is flipped over in the wrong direction. You mentioned the wire on that end of the freehub. That spring wire holds the pawls in place and if out of position, could allow a pawl to flip over and constantly engage on the teeth on the hub side. This can't happen when the freehub is installed, but it could have happened during assembly and would be an intermittent indication. Take the freehub off and make sure all the pawls are identically aligned in the same direction. 

I had my chorus hub apart last week to replace the freehub bearings and several times during the fight between me and a snap ring, I accidently flipped the pawls over in the wrong direction.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Bigbill, checked all that. Mechanic thinks it is defective. I have been in contact with Campy and will be sending them out next week for warranty repair.
Thanks for all your input guys.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Just to update my post this was the verdict on my warranty claim from the Campy distributor.


*In the interior of the free hub body one of the bearings was not properly fixed with the circlips. That prevents the adjustment of the hub. All inside was checked out and all’s good! Do not forget that the maintenance of these hubs are to be done on a more regular basis, every 5-6000 kms in normal conditions, please verify, open, grease and verify the adjustments.

The hubs need a certain amount of clearance in the adjustments because when the wheel is on the bike and we tighten the quick release the clearance must disappear. The best way to adjust a rear wheel of this type is to place it on the bike with the normal tighteners and then verify the adjustment of the hub.*


----------

